# Busco ejemplos practicos sobre instalacion de Gentoo

## elc79

Hola, no soy un usuario nuevo en Linux, he manejado diversas distribuciones de diferentes niveles de dificultad pero por lo que seo Gentoo siempre la he dejado por aburrimiento, hartazgo, etc. La ultima vez consegui instalar el sistema base pero no tenia mas paciencia para seguir con el sistema grafico, fue en una maquina virtual de muy bajos recursos porque el pc en si mismo es viejo asi que podeis haceros una idea de lo mucho que cuesta, durante varias instalaciones fallidas simplemente no podia aguantar mas la desesperacion de cuanto le costaba compilar el kernel e incluso la ultima con la compilacion del grub estuve a nada de dejarlo cuando por fin se completo la operacion. Esa ultima maquina virtual la tengo todavia, el problema es que creo que hice una maquina virtual con 16G y pasa una cosa que me dejo atonito y es que apenas quedaba espacio libre, podria entender que se llene despues de instalar el sistema grafico y tropecientas aplicaciones pero solo con el sistema base es algo que me dejo al borde de pasar de Gentoo para siempre, pero bueno, digamos que siempre me vuelve a la mente "el reto". Antes de intentar tener un sistema Gentoo he tenido otros que requieren de bastante trabajo como Arch Linux o Free BSD, pero creo que Gentoo es mucho mas complicado y laborioso.

Creo que queda entendido que para mi el teclear miles de comandos desde la consola no presenta un problema, lo que si presenta un problema es que pese a que creo que el Handbook de Gentoo esta bien y tiene todo lo que se necesita para llevar a cabo cualquier operacion en Gentoo, pues es que necesito ejemplos practicos de instalacion de Gentoo, cosas como una instalacion de principio a fin para tener un sistema con Xfce, una instalacion para un portatil, y ya se que internet esta repleta de ejemplos pero lo que me gustaria a mi seria algo asi como la guia definitiva de Gentoo con ejemplos practicos de diversos tipos de instalacion, con guia me refiero a un libro algo que pueda tener en la mano y leer para empaparme mejor para luego llevar a la practica, sabeis si existe algo asi?

----------

## elc79

Acabo de darme cuenta la razon por la que me queda tan poco espacio, la carpeta pesada es la usr, de 16g que tiene el disco duro de la maquina virtual 9g estan en la carpeta usr y profundizando resulta que 7.2g  :Shocked:  estan en la carpeta del kernel dentro de src. Ya libere el espacio en distfiles cosa que no me hizo ganar mucho, en realidad no se si eso me va a penar pero lo que quiero saber es que consecuencias tendria borrar la carpeta de fuentes del kernel, es que me parece una barbaridad semejante cantidad de espacio ocupada por las fuentes del kernel, imagino que contendra todo el trabajo que se hizo en la instalacion del kernel pero lo que quiero saber es eso, teniendo ya los binarios del kernel tiene algun sentido conservar esa carpeta? Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *elc79 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> teniendo ya los binarios del kernel tiene algun sentido conservar esa carpeta? Gracias.

 

Algunos ebuilds necesitan conocer si el núcleo (kernel) del sistema está construido con alguna configuración en concreto y para eso pueden mirar el archivo de configuración (.config) que hay en el directorio de construcción del núcleo. Al menos ese archivo es conveniente dejarlo.

Si quieres eliminar archivos innecesarios pero que podrían reconstruirse fácilmente, "limpia" el directorio de las fuentes con 

```
make clean
```

Si aún quieres recuperar mas espacio, elimina el paquete con las fuentes del núcleo: 

```
emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources
```

 Aunque elimines el paquete, el archivo .config se conservará.

No es conveniente eliminar manualmente directorios creados por emerge con la instalación de algún paquete.

----------

## elc79

Hola, primero agradecerte porque ha sido bastante util, sin duda con eso he ganado un monton de espacio, de 7,2G que ocupaba la carpeta de fuentes del kernel he pasado a 15M la carpeta src completa, aun asi creo que hay por ahi dos carpetas que tal vez estan un poco gorditas considerando que es solo el sistema base:

du -xh --max-depth=1

9,7M 	./etc

12K 	./tmp

4,0K 	./opt

8,2M 	./bin

6,0M 	./sbin

16K 	./lost+found

12K 	./root

24K	./home

4,0K 	./media

586M 	./var

4,0K 	./mnt

2,1G 	./usr 

3,1M 	./lib32

1,7G 	./lib64 

4,4G 	.

De los 12G que tenia ocupados he pasado a 4,4G y tengo el 31% de la particion principal ocupada, que mas puedo hacer para quitar ese sobrepeso? Con 4 gigas tengo de sobras un sistema grafico mas que listo para funcionar en cualquier distro.

PD: Dentro de la carpeta usr imagino que el peso de la carpeta share con 335m entra dentro de lo normal pero tengo 1,2G en la carpeta portage y 465M en lib64, aparte en la otra carpeta lib64 ubicada en raiz me parece que esta bastante gorda.

----------

## elc79

Al final empece de nuevo con otra maquina virtual, se ve que configurar el kernel con menuconfig es mas efectivo que hacer un "genkernel all" y sobre todo mas rapido a la hora de compilar. Creo que la pifie a la hora de particionar pero el caso es que consegui que el sistema base arrancara, tuve algun problemilla menor con xorg pero logre que funcionase, luego de elegir la orden ligera para instalar xfce4 faltaban cosas asi que tire por lo seguro e reinstale a traves del metapackage y ahi si que me funciono, ver arrancar el xfce ha sido una sensacion de triunfo.

Ahora he tenido que reconfigurar el kernel para poder incluir las opciones que requieren las guest additions y luego a ver que tal va con la instalacione de las mismas. Ah, y todavia tengo que instalar un DM que creo que sera lightdm.

Supongo que es normal tener problemas para llevar a cabo una instalacion de Gentoo sin experiencia en esta distribucion, pero de los errores se aprende. El tema de las particiones es que elegi una configuracion gpt y el sistema es bios, al intentar instalar grub no pude porque daba un error de que no encontraba un archivo que si que estaba, no se, tal vez fuera un problema del montaje de la particion boot, el caso es que con lilo no tuve ningun problema, pero cuando pueda mirare a ver que es lo que hice mal para que no pudiera instalar el grub.

Que bien sienta ver el entorno grafico despues tantos intentos fallidos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elc79

Acabo de entrar en panico, hubo un problema al instalar las guest additions, tuve que recompilar el kernel pero luego no hice un update al grub, total que no se que hice mal pero ahora me vuelve a lilo y al arrancar me dice que no encuentra el root, solo me da opcion de dar enter, skip, o shell, y no se que hacer

Vaya que mal, ayer me funcionaban las guest additions, pude instalar lightdm y grub sin problemas y hoy al arrancar parecia que todo iba bien pero no funcionaban las guest additions asi que volvi a instalarlas, recompile el kernel pero como dije no le hice update al grub, no se si esa es la razon y tampoco entiendo como es que al instalar grub no se machaca el lilo, ahora mismo no puedo hacer nada porque en ese shell rudimentario apenas hay unos pocos comandos y no tengo ni idea de que hacer, ayuda por favor.

----------

## esteban_conde

No he seguido tu hilo y no se como has instalado gentoo virtual pero deberías poder arrancar con el mismo soporte que empezaste la instalación ya sea una iso o un Cd, si eres capaz de arrancar con esa opción luego solo es cuestión de montar tu disco virtual y hacer chroot para reinstalar grub.

----------

## elc79

El problema en si no es lilo, lilo funciona bien y aun arrancando desde supergrub iso que me lee la configuracion del grub al arrancar pasa igual con lilo y grub, lo siguiente, el problema es que durante el arranque me sale un error de "/dev/sda4/ is not a valid root device" y ponga lo que ponga no me acepta nada, solo tengo 4 particiones de las cuales tengo la sda2 que es /boot  y sda4 que es / 

No tengo ni idea de que ha pasado, por supuesto puedo ver lo que hay en el disco arrancado desde el livedvd, si hay algo que necesites que ponga lo hago sin roblema.

PD: No hubo problema alguno en arreglar el grub, haciendo chroot desde el livedvd pude arreglarlo, pero el problema fundamental sigue ahi solo que ahora que arranca en grub en vez de /dev/sda4 me dice la uuid que ya he comprobado que coincide con uuid de /dev/sda4, lo que viene despues y esto si que no lo habia comprobado antes es que si cuando sale ese prompt le doy a q la primera vez entonces me sale que la uuid no se puede montar en /newroot porque el directorio o archivo no existe, despues ya si le doy a q me sale no se que del busybox y ya ahi no cambia nada, no se que diablos es /newroot, desde luego eso no sale en mi fstab.

----------

## elc79

Pongo aqui capturas de mis grub.cfg (boot y default), el config del kernel, el fstab y el "fdisk -l"

http://dpaste.com/34SP5G7

http://dpaste.com/0TWMJZR

http://dpaste.com/2AY375S

http://dpaste.com/1BY7Q08

http://dpaste.com/39JHW4P

Si se necesita algo mas solo hay que pedirlo, gracias.

----------

## elc79

Arreglado, vaya gente maravillosa que hay en el chat de Gentoo, con paciencia infinita para ayudar a ineptos en esta materia como yo.

----------

